# Покупка баяна



## viadrina (26 Окт 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Прошу совета опытных людей в вопросе цены баяна.

Обратился к мастеру по поводу ремонта доставшегося мне Royal Standart Romance, но узнав цену ремонта в почти 1000 Евро, решил, что смысла его ремонтировать нет.

Мастер предложил мне купить у него Weltmeister Grandina. В идеальном состоянии (он же мастер по ремонту). Цену попросил 3000 Долларов США, или 2500 и мой Роял Стандарт в придачу.

Я немного в шоке от того, что Грандина может стоять 3000 Долл? Новый вельтемайстер можно купить за эти деньги ведь с фабрики!

Поделитесь мнением пожалуйста.


----------



## sgoryachih (26 Окт 2016)

viadrina писал:


> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Прошу совета опытных людей в вопросе цены баяна.
> 
> Обратился к мастеру по поводу ремонта доставшегося мне Royal Standart Romance, но узнав цену ремонта в почти 1000 Евро, решил, что смысла его ремонтировать нет.
> 
> ...


----------



## vev (27 Окт 2016)

*viadrina*, ШИЗА! 35тр максимум


----------

